# Tater Tot Casserole



## bossman150

I know most people have a tater tot casserole recipe, but I thought I would share mine.  This is actually the combination of my grandmother's, my mother's and my recipe which I like better then any of the three individual ones.

1-1.5 lb lean ground beef
1 10.5 ounce can cream of mushroom soup
1lb bag frozen classic mixed vegetables (corn, peas, green beans, carrots)
3oz Durkee fried onions (about half a 6oz container)
10oz freshly grated sharp cheddar cheese
Enough tater tots to cover the top
American cheese (optional)
1/2 tsp garlic powder

Brown and drain the hamburger and in the same pan while still hot add in the cream of mushroom soup, mixed veggies, garlic powder and sharp cheddar cheese and mix well.  Transfer to a baking dish, I prefer a 9x13 pyrex dish for this.  Top with the fried onions evenly and then top with the tots.  Bake @425 until the tots are nice and brown on top.  At this point I add a layer of American Cheese on top and return it to the oven until the cheese is melted and bubbling.

I serve it with cottage cheese, goes great with it.


----------



## jennyema

I betting most people don't have one, actually....


----------



## Whiskadoodle

jennyema said:


> I betting most people don't have one, actually....



You may be right.  I looked. Nope no recipe for TT  Casserole.   In Mn we call it TT Hot Dish.  This I know how to make without a recipe.  A great winter dish on a cold day.


----------



## msmofet

I don't have a recipe for either TT or Hot dish. I never heard of either till I joined here.


----------



## CraigC

That would have been a great recipe back in college! No cottage cheese though.


----------



## Dawgluver

My go-to in college was TT casserole I got from a recipe in a Girl Scout cookbook.  Similar ingredients.  I still make it every once in awhile.  No cottage cheese, but good with ketchup.


----------



## rodentraiser

I've heard of it before, but I've never made it. I'm not a big fan of tater tots for some reason (they're kind of tasteless to me), but I'd like to try this casserole someday.


----------



## medtran49

rodentraiser said:


> I've heard of it before, but I've never made it. I'm not a big fan of tater tots for some reason (they're kind of tasteless to me), but I'd like to try this casserole someday.



Try the crowns.  We like them much better than just regular TTs.


----------



## rodentraiser

What are the crowns? Is that a brand name?


----------



## bossman150

rodentraiser said:


> I've heard of it before, but I've never made it. I'm not a big fan of tater tots for some reason (they're kind of tasteless to me), but I'd like to try this casserole someday.



When was the last time you tried them?  I know there were several years where it was really hard to find good tasting tots.  The last few years though Ore Ida tots have been very good.


----------



## Andy M.

I deep fry tater tots. Much better that way.


----------



## Addie

Ask Jennyma for a recipe for Tater Tots. She is the Tater Tot Queen. She has had a love affair going for years with TT. I think if the Queen were coming for dinner, Jennyma would serve TT.


----------



## CWS4322

Whiskadoodle said:


> You may be right.  I looked. Nope no recipe for TT  Casserole.   In Mn we call it TT Hot Dish.  This I know how to make without a recipGot e.  A great winter dish on a cold day.


 Every Minnesotan over a certain age knows TTt hot dish and how to make it.


----------



## medtran49

rodentraiser said:


> What are the crowns? Is that a brand name?



No, they are a type of tater tot from ore-ida.  They are about the size of 3, maybe 4 quarters stacked.  More crunchy browned goodness than a regular tater tot.

We got some extremely cheap magazine deals.  One of them came today and has an article about tater tots. Tater tot pizza crusts made using thawed tots mashed down onto a waffle iron and cooked, then topped as desired.  Eggs benedict over tots.  A tot poutine.  Bacon wrapped tots with a sriracha, mayo dipping sauce. Breakfast kebobs made with sausage links cut into thirds, and squares of plain or cheese omelet. Tots dressed up like loaded potato skins.  Tots dressed with sloppy joe mix and fixins.  Even a quiche/fritatta crust. I really like the idea of the pizza crust.


----------



## Whiskadoodle

I have made sloppy joe's tots.  Not as exciting as it sounds even when combining two good things. I think the tots weren't or didn't stay crispy with the sloppy's on top.  Now, TT tacos (totchos) came out quite good.  Similar concept.  I've made these several times.


----------



## Addie

I hate to admit this but I have never had tater tots! I think I am going to have to buy some this winter and make me a TT casserole.


----------



## Janet H

Addie said:


> I hate to admit this but I have never had tater tots! I think I am going to have to buy some this winter and make me a TT casserole.



My advice is do not buy any.  They are delicious and bad for you. If you've never had them, you will not miss them but once you've had tater tots, you will need to buy more.

If you are determined to begin however... I recommend trying them in their very best version - cooked on the BBQ grill in a grill basket/pan. Cook em hot with the lid down until brown and crispy. Add a burger and some corn on the cob. Heaven.


----------



## Addie

Janet H said:


> My advice is do not buy any.  They are delicious and bad for you. If you've never had them, you will not miss them but once you've had tater tots, you will need to buy more.
> 
> If you are determined to begin however... I recommend trying them in their very best version - cooked on the BBQ grill in a grill basket/pan. Cook em hot with the lid down until brown and crispy. Add a burger and some corn on the cob. Heaven.



I guess on just your sage advice, I will try to control myself. Fortunately my son Spike shops for me on the side of the store where all the frozen foods are stored. I will have to relate to him your advice. And he is all for saving me food money. Only so I can buy foods he loves. Thank you for your very timely advice. It came just in time to keep me from making a horrible error in my eating habits. Luv Ya!


----------

